# 1000 broccolicious posts (at long bleedin' last!)



## ewie

She's way up there in my Top 500 Forum Members ~ a guiding light of the English Only forum ~ mother earth figure to many a distressed newbie ~ scintillating wit _[I believe I've spelt that right]_ ~ unceasing source of quite a bit of knowledge ~ admirer of Gene Kelly's thighs ~ etc. etc. And finally _finally *finally*_, we're able to wish

*B R O C C O L I C I O U S*​ 
*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !*​ 
on her long-awaited first 1,000 posts!
Yay! Bunting! Cake! Matasuegras! Male strippers!
_[okay, ewie, that's enough: it's time for your lie-down now]_​


----------



## Loob

I hardly ever come to the Congrats pages. But I was tempted by the male strippers....

Oops, _she adds_, and *also* by the fact that I always enjoy and appreciate your posts, Broc. Roll on the next thousand


----------



## AngelEyes

Ooh, broccolicious...this party of Ewie's sounds too good to pass up. 1,000 posts, huh? Did you ever think you had so many things to share? They _do_ pile up when you're having fun!

Here's a little picture to make you smile.

Now let the nastiness begin.

_Did somebody mention cake? And thighs?_

I'm here for the male strippers, actually. I have my dollar bills and my binoculars...sooooo...

Let's party!

Oh yes...congratulations, too.

*AngelThighsEyes*


----------



## JamesM

Congratulations, Broccolicious...  so glad to have you around!

James


----------



## Broccolicious

Awww... you guys / gals / chorus line!! 

 Thank you - I'm genuinely touched (what a swell party this is) - but I gain much, MUCH more than I give here. (Wow - this really IS my kind of party!)


----------



## Broccolicious

AngelEyes said:


> I have my dollar bills and my binoculars...


 
Binoculars? What are you suggesting about our male foreros?!


----------



## AngelEyes

Broccolicious said:


> Binoculars? What are you suggesting about our male foreros?!


 


They're part of my backup plan. Just in case you wild female Brits _(She points at Loob and Broc) _stand on your chairs and whistle at the talent up there. 

I'll get pushed to the back and I'll have to duck around and peek and grab flashes of the good parts. 

Ewie did say there was cake, though, didn't he? That's good, too.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I brought some cake to share - there should be enough to go round once the male strippers have all left to write their names in the snow.  

And where should I put this armload of seedy videos?  

I saw Dobbin tied to the front porch, so I thought that Emma was here at first .... but now I think that Ewie must have ridden him over.

Um .... where was I?

Oh, yes ....

 *congratulations!!!!​*


----------



## Topsie

* Congratulations!*
I was going to bring a bottle of my famous broccoli wine, but I thought my friends here:http://images.zwani.com/graphics/funny_pictures/images/men7qi.gif http://images.zwani.com/graphics/funny_pictures/images/men7qi.gif might liven the party up a bit!
(After all ewie said we could - and he's a mod!)​


----------



## ewie

Chaska Ñawi said:


> I saw Dobbin tied to the front porch, so I thought that Emma was here at first .... but now I think that Ewie must have ridden him over.



Couldn't possibly comment.

Topsiez, your picture gave me motion sickness after about ½ an hour.


----------



## AngelEyes

And this is what those guys looked like before all the female members here got through with them. 

It's amazing how a little exercise and positive motivation turned them into a group of mighty fine _Broc_ entertainers.

*AngelEyes*

P.S.
Who's Dobbin? Oh, wait. Is that Emma's horse?


----------



## Broccolicious

Ah, Dobbin! How I've missed him!! Topsie and AngelEyes, thank you for my new screensaver and my family Christmas photo, respectively!

Mmm... the Brocquettes? Now there's a gap in the market...


----------

